# Sticky  DRAFT Safe Plant List for Rabbits



## MaggieJ

*Tracy, any chance we could have a sticky for this?*


DISCLAIMER: To the best of my knowledge this list is accurate and the plants listed are safe for domestic rabbits; however, I will in no way be responsible for any negative results from its usage. Each individual needs to familiarize himself with a plant before feeding it to rabbits, and to this end the botanical names as well as common names are given. 

Plants marked * are ones that I believe to be safe but have not fed to my own rabbits as yet, usually because of lack of availability. All the others I have fed to my rabbits on numerous occasions. Some plants have the notation (etc.) following the botanical name; this indicates that there are many similar plants that are also possible good sources. Usually these plants are well-known fruits and herbs that come in many varieties. 

All plants should be fed fresh or thoroughly dried &#8211; never in a wilted or frosted state. This list is by no means complete, but I hope it will serve as a draft for discussion and a useful resource for those who prefer to feed their rabbits as naturally as possible.

I hope you find this list helpful. Please post any additions that you have, and I will undertake to update this list from time to time. 



*DRAFT FOR DISCUSSION: Safe Plants for Domestic Rabbits*  

*alfalfa Medicago sativa Above ground parts	

apple Malus domestica(etc.) Leaves, branches, fruit, exc. seeds	

basil Ocimum basilicum  Above ground parts	

blackberry Rubus villosus(etc.) Above ground parts	

borage* Borago officinalis Above ground parts	

cat-tail* Typha latifolia Leaf stalks	

chickweed Stellaria media Above ground parts	

chicory, wild Cichorium intybus Above ground parts	

clover, red Trifolium pratense Above ground parts	

clover, white Trifolium repens Above ground parts	

comfrey, common Symphytum officinale Leaves, best dried

dandelion Taraxacum officinale Above ground parts	

goldenrod* Solidago canadensis Leaves

grape Vitus labrusca(etc.) Leaves and vines

green amaranth Amaranthus hybridus Above ground parts

lamb&#8217;s-quarters Chenopodium album Above ground parts 

lemon balm Melissa officianalis Above ground parts	

maple, silver Acer saccharinum Leaves and branches 

maple, sugar Acer saccharum Leaves and branches

mint Mentha piperita(etc.) Above ground parts	

nettle, stinging* Urtica dioica Above ground parts	

pear* Pyrus communis(etc.) Leaves, branches, fruit, exc. seeds

plantain Plantago major Above ground parts	

purslane Portulaca oleracea Above ground parts	

raspberry Rubus strigosus (etc.) Above ground parts	

redroot pigweed Amaranthus retroflexus Above ground parts	

round-leafed mallow Malva rotundifolia Above ground parts	

shepherd&#8217;s purse Capsella bursta-pastoris  Above ground parts	

sow thistle,(annual) Sonchus asper Above ground parts	

sow thistle (Perennial) Sonchus arvensis Above ground parts	

strawberry Fragaria vesca (etc.) Above ground parts	

sunflower Helianthus annuus Above ground parts	

willow Salix *****(etc.) Leaves and branches	

yarrow Achillea millefolium Above ground parts
*


----------



## Beaniemom

Thanks for the list! I need to get a field guide, there are soo many plants growing that I don't know what they are!

You can add Roses to the list, mine love them as well as squash sprouts!

Dawn


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, Beaniemom, I'll do that. I knew roses were okay, but just missed them. Squash sprouts I hadn't thought of... but why not? I wonder if they can have the more mature vines and leaves too?


----------



## COSunflower

Maggie - Thanks for the list!!! I just bought my small granddaughters each a Netherland Dwarf/Mini Rex mix bunny and was wondering what things were safe for them to eat and what was not. What about plums or ornamental plum twigs and leaves? I have one in my yard and I know that the wilted, yellowed leaves of it are toxic to horses etc.


----------



## KSALguy

hackberry is also good, i feed mine alot of hackberry branches when i think about it, there are some hackberry stumps that grow up the sucker bits out behind the appartment 
the larger bits they strip of bark the rest they eat it whole


----------



## MaggieJ

COSunflower said:


> Maggie - Thanks for the list!!! I just bought my small granddaughters each a Netherland Dwarf/Mini Rex mix bunny and was wondering what things were safe for them to eat and what was not. What about plums or ornamental plum twigs and leaves? I have one in my yard and I know that the wilted, yellowed leaves of it are toxic to horses etc.


Unless your new bunnies are accustomed to greens, you will have to go very, very slowly. Start them on one or two leaves a day and build up from their. The flora in their digestive tracts needs time to adjust. 

I do  not recommend any of the drupes (trees bearing fruits with a single stone, such as peach, apricot, plum or cherry.) Stick to apple and pear, which we know to be safe and which are members of the rose family. 



KSALguy said:


> hackberry is also good, i feed mine alot of hackberry branches when i think about it, there are some hackberry stumps that grow up the sucker bits out behind the appartment
> the larger bits they strip of bark the rest they eat it whole


Thanks, KSALguy for the addition to the list. I am not familiar with hackberry, but I am assuming it is _Celtis laevigata_, a member of the elm family that is mentioned in my copy of Field Guide to Medicinal Wild Plants. I'd like to be sure we are talking about the same tree/shrub before adding it to the list. Do you feed leaves as well, or just the bare branches?


----------



## dlwelch

*Sweet potato, Ipomoea batatas. * 

The roots (sweet potato) are safe for rabbits.
(Beware the sugar content. They seem to put weight on
young rabbits and are often used by 4H/FFA exhibitors for their
meat pen projects.)

I'm not sure about the leaves and shoots of the plant growing
above ground. If they are safe, it is very easy to put a
sweet potato in a glass jar of water, place in a sunny window
and have fresh greens all winter. 

I hope someone has some input regarding the safety of the
leaves.

Due to having a very large herd, I don't supplement or feed
treats. I find the discussion of natural feeds very interesting.

Linda Welch


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, Linda, for suggesting sweet potato. The tubers should be a good winter supplenment and we will have to try to find out about the leaves and vines. One more to look up!  I hope they are not like regualr potato and tomoto vines, both of which are toxic.

I quite understand why you don't use natural supplements for your own rabbits... It would be impossible with those numbers. I think it is interesting too - and feasible for people just raising rabbits for their own table.


----------



## Beaniemom

I only thought of the squash sprouts since they were eating the sunflower sprouts (I spilled a bag of black oil sunflower seeds and had sprouts EVERYWHERE!) And since I had mystery squash sprouts coming up, I thought, hey why not? Since Test Bunny ate them and did fine, everyone else is getting some too. Mine varied from new sprout to slightly older young plant.

Oddly enough, they don't seem to care for carrots! 

Dawn


----------



## KSALguy

i dont know if its a type of Elm or not, we had it back in Kansas and i have found a couple down here in Alabama as well. the leaves are kinda in the Elm fashon only bigger, also they are kinda scratchy. the bark on the trunk and thicker branches has lots of raised bits that look like disks stacked ontop of eachother some quite long and some funny shaped, 
it also puts off hard berrys that dont have much fruit on them mostly seed


----------



## Danaus29

American sycamore (Platanus occidentalis), a favorite of my rabbits, leaves, small twigs, and bark. And I do feed it to them dry, fresh, and wilted. They actually seem to prefer the wilted leaves most.

I have heard goldenrod is not good for them. I have lots of goldenrod and my rabbits don't eat it. 

Beaniemom, try the carrot tops! Rabbits LOVE that! 

Carrot greens and parsley are frequently eaten by my rabbits. They also eat the dandelion roots when I give the young plants to the rabbits. Red maple is also good rabbit food.


----------



## SquashNut

I feed plum tree shoots and trimmings with no problems.


----------



## MaggieJ

SquashNut said:


> I feed plum tree shoots and trimmings with no problems.


Well, that's interesting! And it's good to know that they are not the problem I thought they would be. 

Sometimes I wonder if all the warnings are overdone. Yesterday, my son saw a young cottontail eat three-quarters of a large milkweed leaf. Milkweed leaves are supposed to be toxic to most critters except monarch butterfly caterpillars. Go figure! :shrug:

I think all we can do is try to amend the list according to people's findings, being particularly careful to include the botanical names. What kind of plum trees do you have, SquashNut? And how much and how often do you feed them?

It should be mentioned that the amount fed compared to body weight and compared to the total ration available at the same time are probably relevent. There are a few plants that are so extemely toxic that even a bite or two might kill -- aconite (wolfbane) comes to mind. Others are toxic only in large doses. 

It gets complicated :stars: and I am sooooo confused!


----------



## SquashNut

French prune plums. twice a week. large amounts. no problem. ONly had a few of the larger sticks left and those were striped of bark.


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, SquashNut. That certainly sounds okay to me. Do you feed leaves, or just the twigs? I'd still suggest being careful to avoid wilted leaves.


----------



## moonwolf

Maggie,
thanks for the list. 
I didn't see blueberry on there. What do you think? Ever tried feeding that to your rabbits (I'm thinking the leaves and not the berries).


----------



## MaggieJ

Moonwolf, I found several references to wild rabbits eating blueberry leaves and shoots, as well as the berries. Also found mention on one of the house rabbit type sites where blueberry leaves were mentioned alongside raspberry, strawberry and blackberry leaves. So they should be just fine! 

The three most common species in North America are lowbush blueberry _Vacinnium angustfolium_, highbush blueberry _Vaccinium corymbosum_, and Southern Rabbit-eye _Vacinnium ashei_.

I would give them a try for my rabbits, if we had them here. Unfortunately, our soil is not acid enough for them to do well without a lot of amendment.


----------



## dlwelch

Regarding the feeding of sweet potato vines:



> Sweet potato vines were palatable to rabbits in the study of Raharjo (1987


from a paper by Dr. Lukefahr and Dr. Cheeke.
Interesting reading.

Source


----------



## MaggieJ

dlwelch said:


> Regarding the feeding of sweet potato vines:
> 
> 
> 
> from a paper by Dr. Lukefahr and Dr. Cheeke.
> Interesting reading.
> 
> Source


Thanks, Linda! As you pointed out, the vines are easy to grow indoors and would be a great source of fresh winter greens for the buns. I'm going to add sweet potatoes to the list when I update and I am also going to bookmark that link you posted for further study. :dance:


----------



## Bernadette

Regular potatoes and tomatos belong to the nightshade family, and sweet potato is from a different family. Did you know that when you buy sweet potato vine from the greenhouse for your hanging planters, that it is actually of the same family - Ipomea- and that if you keep the plant long enough you will find a tuber growing in the pot? Talk about dual purpose plants!

Maggie, something to contemplate. Among the things that you have found that are NOT safe for rabbits - are there any of those things that humans eat? Conversely, if it's safe for humans, is it safe for rabbits?

I also wonder about the willow. Willow contains salicilates - like asprin. Would this perhaps have the same blood thinning properties as asprin? :shrug: 

When you feed your buns a pail of greens, are there any particular things they leave until last? Anything they pick out first?

Maggie, need me to bring down some acid soil for you next spring? I live in the land of the tall pine tree and blueberries in the back yard!


----------



## Spinner

If kits are raised on greens they can eat them fine. Mine have never had commercial rabbit feed. They were born in the rabbit tractor and raised eating grass & weeds in the yard. 

My bunnies also like baked potatoes. They only eat them when they are still warm, once the potato cools, they ignore it.


----------



## MaggieJ

Bernadette said:


> Regular potatoes and tomatos belong to the nightshade family, and sweet potato is from a different family. Did you know that when you buy sweet potato vine from the greenhouse for your hanging planters, that it is actually of the same family - Ipomea- and that if you keep the plant long enough you will find a tuber growing in the pot? Talk about dual purpose plants!


I knew sweet potatoes were in a different family from regular potatoes, but I had not previously thought of the vines as a food plant for rabbits.



> Maggie, something to contemplate. Among the things that you have found that are NOT safe for rabbits - are there any of those things that humans eat? Conversely, if it's safe for humans, is it safe for rabbits?


Usually, but not always. Beans, for instance, are dangerous for rabbits, I've heard, and many wild plants that have parts that are edible for humans only when cooked (such as young milkweed pods), I would not feed to rabbits. But you are pretty much on the same track as I am and I use edible plant books to get ideas and then work from there. Plants listed as "salad greens" tend to be fine for rabbits, at least when they are young. Dock is an example of one that should not be fed later on.



> I also wonder about the willow. Willow contains salicilates - like asprin. Would this perhaps have the same blood thinning properties as asprin? :shrug:


I've wondered that myself, and tried to avoid giving them willow too often. But human nature being what it is and that lush weeping willow being right next to the summer rabbitry... they get it several times a week, especially when I am rushed, tired or sick. They love it -- right at the top of their list -- and so far no visible ill effects. But I'm glad you mentioned this any maybe someone with more knowledge about plant properties will chime in. I've never seen any cautions whatsoever about willow and rabbits in my research, so I take that to be a good sign.



> When you feed your buns a pail of greens, are there any particular things they leave until last? Anything they pick out first?


Top of the list are sunflower leaves, willow, raspberry leaves and dandelions. They are also very fond of plantain, dandelions, clover, alfalfa, sow thistle. 

They never leave behind round leafed mallow, although they don't pick through to find it, likewise chicory, lamb's-quarters, prickly lettuce. 

Plants they do sometimes leave: maple, grape and apple leaves unless they are very young. And pigweed, which is a pity because it is so plentiful. 



> Maggie, need me to bring down some acid soil for you next spring? I live in the land of the tall pine tree and blueberries in the back yard!


That's a lovely offer, but I can't manage even the plants I've got properly, so I don't want to take on any more. My sister lives in Muskoka, so if she has the chance she will bring me blueberries. And my brother has a cottage in blueberry country... maybe I can bribe him with a promise of fresh eggs and Sussex Chutney. LOL. 

Did you manage to find some catnip plants to keep the bugs away? I guess by now the blackflies are pretty well finished and the mosquitoes diminishing... but I suppose that means the deerflies are out. Hmmm... much as I love the tall pines and blueberries, I think I'm glad I live south of the "bug line". No blackflies here and only moderate mosquitoes and the odd deer fly.


----------



## ahahahni1

So happy to hear of pears being okay. We just picked a ton to can. So I just need to pick out the seeds before I give it to them. How much is too much? I am trying to cut down on feed since they are going through feed so fast. Hackberry is okay? We have lots of them here. Awesome! Also about sunflowers we have a lot here. Is there any varieties that aren't okay? We have some growing in our pasture that are 12 ft tall and multi flowers on each stalk. The stalks get as big as small trees! Would these be okay to feed?


----------



## MaggieJ

Ahahahni1, any fruit such as apple, pear or grapes should be fed in small quantities. Rabbits have a sweet tooth and will eat more, but it will upset their digestive tract and cause problems. I would feed no more than half of a small pear per day... and that only after they have had a little slice each for a number of days. NEVER make sudden changes in their diet, whether it be a new food or the amount of a food you are feeding.

I see you live in Texas. That's a far cry from Southern Ontario and I am not familiar with your plants, and so it would be irresponsible for me to "okay" the ones you mentioned. You need to get a good field guide to your area and check the plants you have by botanical name, not just common name. There are also wonderful on-line plant databases, often specific to a region or state. Google them and then bookmark them.

This is why I provided both botanical and common names on the list: to prevent mistakes from being made because two different plants happen to share a common name but may be totally unrelated. Common names are often regional; botanical names are pretty much universal, although even there plants are occasionally renamed as botanists learn more about them.

I am personally not acquainted with hackberry, but KSALguy feeds something known by that name to his bunnies... However, he was unable to confirm it by botanical name... so I would research it before feeding it. 

I spent countless hours over the winter and spring researching plants to come up with what I believe to be a safe list of plants for rabbits; but each individual must take that list and then do his own checking to make sure we are talking about the same plants. Otherwise, mistakes may happen -- with tragic results for your rabbits. 

There is no instant way to learn what plants can be safely fed to rabbits... but I hope my list can provide a jumping off point for people who want a more natural diet for their buns.

Edited to add: You might find this booklet helpful: Backyard Production of Meat Rabbits in Texas. 

http://tcebookstore.org/pubinfo.cfm?pubid=645


----------



## ahahahni1

Thanks so much Maggie! I will check that out.

Marie


----------



## turtlehead

During the fall when I'm putting up apples, I feed the cores to the chickens and the peels to the rabbits. The rabbits don't seem to care for the cores but they slurp up the peels like spaghetti noodles (I use one of those spiral peeler/slicer/corer things that leaves a long long thin peel). Pretty amusing to watch.

Another plant for this list is wing stem, or Verbesina Alternifolia. It's a wildflower here and until it began blooming recently I couldn't ID it. Our rabbits go insane for it. I began feeding it to them after I saw an escapee munching down on it.

It's a very tall wildflower; I've seen it written that it grows to six feet but ours are much taller even than that. Bright yellow flowers, tough stem, coarse leaves. They love it.


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, Turtlehead, for the information about wingstem. Judging from the map (which naturally doesn't show Canada) it seems likely that we have it here... Although it is apparently endangered in New York state so perhaps it is scarce here too. I'll have to look into it! In any case, one more to add with the next update. Good observation, watching what the escapee ate! I watch the cottontails here and they have shown me lots of good plants... although I do my research before trying them on my buns.


----------



## turtlehead

Something else I've noticed but didn't think to mention on this thread: my rabbits are fools for leaves that fall from the trees around their pen. Those nasty half dead and even all-brown leaves are like potato chips to them. I haven't bothered identifying which leaves fall but by their pen I know I have maple, apple, and I *think* a tulip poplar, among others.


----------



## MaggieJ

Turtlehead, I doubt very much if in a colony set-up with lots to choose from that the rabbits are going to eat anything harmful. Fully dried leaves from maple or apple certainly would not harm them. I believe poplar species are also safe, but have not yet tried them on mine. I'm not certain about the desirability of half-dead or wilted leaves... so please post again on this in a few weeks and let us know what you observe.

I intend to save an extra fryer as a food tester bunny. Naturally I would not give it anything I did not believe was perfectly safe, but better to risk one rabbit than the whole herd.

Edited to Add: I went over this thread and came across Danaus29's post about his rabbits eating - and even preferring - wilted sycamore leaves. So perhaps the "wilted leaves being dangerous" thing is much exaggerated. Still, I'd like you hear from you about this, Turtlehead, down the road a bit.


----------



## thefarmerswife

Danaus29 said:


> Beaniemom, try the carrot tops! Rabbits LOVE that!
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> You should try it. My Doe will not eat the carrot but she LOVES the tops. if I place a small carrot and top in the cage she will eat the top and push the carrot out of the cage though the holes in the wire


----------



## MaggieJ

Yes, carrot greens are a great rabbit food. If they are from purchased carrots, be sure to wash them well.


----------



## turtlehead

MaggieJ said:


> Turtlehead, I doubt very much if in a colony set-up with lots to choose from that the rabbits are going to eat anything harmful.


Well they've eaten everything down to the dirt, so they don't really have lots to choose from any more. Just wanted to clear up any misconceptions.



> I'm not certain about the desirability of half-dead or wilted leaves... so please post again on this in a few weeks and let us know what you observe.


I can tell you now: no ill effects. They ate even more last fall before we had bird netting up. Now I go out and shake leaves off the netting into their enclosure. Last year the leaves just fell into the pen and got munched on.

I'd be careful about wilted cherry, though. I know it can kill cattle.


----------



## orphy

Sweet potatoes and vines are fed in Pueto Rico as a staple. But something I found with the vines is not to feed them in large amounts and especially in the heat they are very high in sugar and I almost lost rabbits in summer after feeding vines. They became over heated and several became extremely stressed. When I discontinued the vines they recovered quickly. I now dry them and feed them in cooler weather. The rabbits tolerate them much better.

Another thing I found was rabbits like cottonwood saplings, and they love the leaves. But the rabbits I gave leaves developed an allergy to the tree and now suffer in the spring when they bloom. The ones I only gave small pieces of wood to chew had no problem. Not sure why that happens.


----------



## MaggieJ

orphy said:


> Sweet potatoes and vines are fed in Pueto Rico as a staple. But something I found with the vines is not to feed them in large amounts and especially in the heat they are very high in sugar and I almost lost rabbits in summer after feeding vines. They became over heated and several became extremely stressed. When I discontinued the vines they recovered quickly. I now dry them and feed them in cooler weather. The rabbits tolerate them much better.
> 
> Another thing I found was rabbits like cottonwood saplings, and they love the leaves. But the rabbits I gave leaves developed an allergy to the tree and now suffer in the spring when they bloom. The ones I only gave small pieces of wood to chew had no problem. Not sure why that happens.


Thank you so much, Orphy, for the information. It's that kind of input that we need to put together a good natural feeding guide. I would not have thought of either of those points. 

I suppose in winter limited amounts of sweet potato vine might be useful... but I'll certainly go easy. It's not the kind of thing I would feed in summer when so many other greens are available, but because it can be grown on a windowsill, I thought it might be useful in winter.

I'll have to look into the cottonwood thing a bit more. We have some kind of poplar here and I think it is cottonwood, but the poplars are a confusing family that hybridizes easily... so I put feeding it on hold pending certain identification. Now I'm wondering if it is worth the risk at all. I certainly do appreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## james dilley

They Thrive on Mesquite leaves and Small branches. Mine eat them like theres no Tomorrow. Oh and the Beans are great for them too.


----------



## orphy

I really didn't think about it but now that this thread is here. I do give my rabbits oak leaves and tender shoots in the spring and about once a month in the summer I put away a few bags of leaves in the fall to give them a handful once a week in the winter. My mom came here from Germany and raised rabbits for meat when I was young. This is what she used for worming. I give it cause they love it. She also fed her rabbits a diet of cooked potatoes, with the water over oats and a pellet mix. She fed this warm in the winter. The rabbits loved it and she said it gave them a little extra fat so that the meat would not dry out so bad. I thought I would tell you this cause I saw somewhere on here something about potatoes, or maybe it was just the plants themselves. But they were the staple for my mom's rabbits. We always had a fifty pound bag sitting in the kitchen and a potfull for the buns on the stove.


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, James. I am sure the information on feeding mesquite will be welcome news to rabbit raisers in those parts of the country where it grows. 

Orphy, that is interesting information about the oak leaves and the potatoes. I read in a war-time book that cooked potatoes could be used when grain was not available. It is the potato plants and raw potatoes that can cause problems for rabbits. Tomatos and eggplant belong to the same family and the *plants *of all are toxic.


----------



## Pony

Bump, and could we get this in a sticky? 

Question: When you say, "Above ground parts" does that include flowers? My basil is still going nuts, so I'd like to try that out too. 

THANKS FOR THE LIST!

Pony!


----------



## Pony

Well, slap me around and call me Susan... 

I have a LOT of Malva rotundifolia (common mallow) all over the place! We were calling it "wild geranium" but I just looked up the pics. 

Look out, Bunnies! More yummy food on the way!

I did not notice if creeping charlie is on the list... Wonder what its formal name is...

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony, I am not surprised that you have malva rotundifolia, since you are in Zone 5a. Just introduce it slowly, as with any other new plant. It is very safe, but large quantities of any plant that rabbits are not used to has the potential to cause problems. My rabbits have been living on the stuff and never seem to get tired of it. (Naturally they get other plants as well, but it is a staple around here.)

Yes, "above ground parts" means everything but the roots. They will love basil with the flowers on. Have you ever tasted herb flowers? Sweet and herby at the same time. Nice! Some of the plants that specify "above ground parts" may also have edible roots, but unless I am certain I have not listed them that way. Dandelions and chicory roots are fine, however. I usually don't take them because I want the plant to regenerate.

I'd like a sticky for this too. Maybe we should PM our request to Tracy.


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony said:


> I have a LOT of Malva rotundifolia (common mallow) all over the place! We were calling it "wild geranium" but I just looked up the pics.


Now this is exactly why I put such emphasis on using botanical (formal, Latin) names. Common names vary from area to area and can lead to a lot of confusion. The leaf does look a lot like a geranium leaf (BTW what we generally call geranium is actually a peligorium... or something like that).

Not sure about Creeping Charlie. Had to look it up... I know it as Gill-over-the-Ground. It has been used as a medicinal since ancient times. I have trouble keeping it separate from henbit, except by smell. Creeping Charlie has an aromatic minty smell and henbit does not. Not sure if either is any good for rabbits. Groan. More research!


----------



## jen74145

Mine have been tearing through the squash vines I've been giving them.... I also found a few overlooked butternut squash that never got bigger than four inches long and apparently those are the best food known to rabbit.  Practically get mobbed for those, lol.

I was surprised, as prickly as those vines are, they seem to have no problems. Still getting lots of sunflowers here, too.


----------



## MaggieJ

jen74145 said:


> Mine have been tearing through the squash vines I've been giving them.... I also found a few overlooked butternut squash that never got bigger than four inches long and apparently those are the best food known to rabbit.  Practically get mobbed for those, lol.
> 
> I was surprised, as prickly as those vines are, they seem to have no problems. Still getting lots of sunflowers here, too.


Jenn, it's good to know that squash vines and leaves are fine for bunnies. I was pretty sure they were... but it's nice to have confirmation. I have a huge volunteer squash plant out in the garden that got a late start and will not have any usable fruit... Guess what the buns get to try tomorrow!

My buns will mug me for any greens. You would think it would get a little old when they have been chomping them down by the bucketful since spring... but no, apparently not. The supply here is beginning to taper off... so they are getting slightly less each week and slightly more hay. The youngsters (eight weeks old) are beginning to really put on weight. I knew they would take longer than on pellets, but they look as though they will be ready by 12 weeks at a fraction of the cost of feeding pellets.


----------



## Pony

I was wondering about the raspberries when I was out picking leaves for the rabbits today. The list says, "all above ground parts" but do you pick off the thorns from the canes?

Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ

I don't worry about the thorns. If they are huge, like on some blackberry bushes, I might just feed the leaves but the rabbits don't seem to mind the thorns one bit. For the youngsters, when they were just beginning on greens, I did cut off just the leaflets for them... but I doubt it was really necessary.


----------



## MilkandHoney

You might want to look into jerusalem artichokes for rabbits. They are a great food source for just about any other farm animal. Easy to grow (hard to kill) and they are an easy favorite for many critters.


----------



## MaggieJ

MilkandHoney said:


> You might want to look into jerusalem artichokes for rabbits. They are a great food source for just about any other farm animal. Easy to grow (hard to kill) and they are an easy favorite for many critters.


Thanks, MilkandHoney, what a great idea! I'll check them out. Should be a good food for them. Have you ever fed them to rabbits or seen wild rabbits eating them?


----------



## Cascade Failure

turtlehead said:


> Something else I've noticed but didn't think to mention on this thread: my rabbits are fools for leaves that fall from the trees around their pen. Those nasty half dead and even all-brown leaves are like potato chips to them. I haven't bothered identifying which leaves fall but by their pen I know I have maple, apple, and I *think* a tulip poplar, among others.


My wife and I were discussing the rabbits eating leaves yesterday. We were amazed that they would pass up nice lush grass for leaves of any variety.


----------



## Pony

I dried a LOT of comfrey last week, using the dehydrator and drying until the leaves were quite crispy. I stacked them into a 9x13 rubbermaid container. Looked at them last night and there was a layer of fuzz all over the entire contents. 

BUMMER!

How do you dry your leaves? How do you store them? I thought for SURE that those leaves had the moisture removed, but by golly I missed something -- and wasted a heckuva lot of comfrey.

Open to any and all suggestions.

Thanks!
Pony!


----------



## Pony

Anyone have an idea if violets are good for the rabbits to eat? I have a lot of that...

Thanks,
Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ

Violets are on my "check 'em out" list. North American violets "should" be okay... They are edible in salads for people. I don't know about English violets. You might find something on the Galen's Garden website... or you could email them.

http://www.galensgarden.co.uk/index.php

Sorry you lost all that comfrey. I never seal my dried greens in anything. If your heat is already on, they should store well indoors in well-ventilated containers like a basket. If you can get some bushel baskets, they should work well. Or just hang them in bunches out of the reach of the Comfrey Cat. I save mesh bags like oranges and onions are sold in. The little ones are great for drying and storing medicinals and the larger ones for foodstuffs. I don't use a dehydrator... I just let them air dry and so far have had no problems.


----------



## Pony

I just noticed that the neighbor has a LOT of burr dock growing in her yard.

Any idea if it's on the "safe" list?

Thanks,
Pony!


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony said:


> I just noticed that the neighbor has a LOT of burr dock growing in her yard.
> 
> Any idea if it's on the "safe" list?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony!


From the Illinois Wildflower site:

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/cm_burdock.htm

Excerpt:_ "Common Burdock is not a preferred food plant for mammalian herbivores, although livestock and deer will browse on it if nothing else is available. There is some evidence that the foliage may be toxic to rabbits." _

Burdock has many medicinal uses and there may be applications suitable for rabbits... but I would avoid serving it up in their greens. Too bad... it has such nice BIG leaves!


----------



## huntress4203

my rabbits seem to like a small branch off the pine trees in the back yard. Hasnt seemed to have hurt them. Somewhere it seems I've heard that pine needles were full of vitamin C.

Glo


----------



## MaggieJ

Apparently, fresh nettles are as irritating to rabbits as they are to humans and are best dried as hay if you intend to feed them to rabbits. Because this thread is a "sticky" I cannot edit the original list, so I am making a note here instead.

_"Dried nettles provide excellent fodder and are readily eaten by farm animals. If cut before flowering and thoroughly dried, nettles make excellent hay with a protein content equivalent to Lucerne/clover. Despite the stalky nature it is well digested by stock animals even pigs, fowl and rabbits. Common nettle has been used as a food plant when young and tender. The plant accumulates iron, calcium and magnesium and is considered to have medicinal value. Fibres from the stem were used to make linen and ropes."_

Source:

http://www.gardenorganic.org.uk/organicweeds/weed_information/weed.php?id=90

I will be updating the original list within the next month or so in order to be ready to enter the new growing season. If anyone has items they wish to see incorporated, now is a good time to post them here.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Does anybody know if ragweed is ok? It is hard to keep it out of the grass when I am cutting. Doesn't seem to bother the pigs but wasn't sure about buns. How about curly dock? We have lots of that and the pigs love it.


----------



## MaggieJ

Hi Cyng! Sorry, as far as I know ragweed is no good for any of the livestock. Curly dock is fine for rabbits when it is young, but I've heard it is not advisable to feed it once it blooms. This is the first year I've been feeding it to my buns and they are doing fine. I always feed a good mix to be on the safe side. I would think that if you kept it cut back so it doesn't reach the bloom stage and just feed the newly emerged leaves that you could extend the season on dock.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Thanks, Maggie. I'll try to pull the ragweed out of the bundle after I cut the grass for them. Stuff is everywhere. Dock is something that is green in midwinter here. By the time it blooms there are lots of other goodies, so that will help. Glad to know I can feed them mesquite!


----------



## Partial deck

Does anyone know if bamboo is safe for rabbits? I was thinking of giving the older stuff for chewing and the young green stems and leaves to eat. Also wondering about Dill and radishes?
Thanks


----------



## MaggieJ

I don't know about bamboo - you could google *rabbits bamboo* and see what comes up. Dill is fine for rabbits, but mine don't like it. Radishes are fine but they may only like the tops. I believe someone posted about the long white icicle radishes being popular with his rabbits.


----------



## cathleenc

well, kinda of an opposite post: Alliaria petiolata, aka Garlic Mustard, is NOT a rabbit food. Flowers and leaves are eatable for humans and high in vitamins A & C, but not food for rabbits. Took me a while to confirm this but I did. Too bad as it would have been a rather joyous thing to rip out this invasive non-native and have some bunny feast happily on it. Burdock is also not a rabbit food.


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks, CathleenC, for checking those out. The garlic mustard here is almost to my shoulder  and I sure wish it was good for the buns. Where did you manage to find reference to it for rabbits?


----------



## cathleenc

I googled the latin name + rabbit and had to read for awhile - finally came to a page showing a native rabbit surrounded by burdock, mugwort and garlic mustard with a paragraph talking about how native animals, like the rabbit pictured, cannot find tons to eat when non-eatable, non-natives invade and crowd out the natives. So it did not explicitly say that these were poisonous - but it certainly seemed to say that they were not rabbit food.


----------



## cathleenc

looks like we could add jewelweed to the okay list: "I_n summer, snowshoes eat green vegetation including leaves, clover, jewelweed, dandelions and tender buds and the growing twigs of low woody plants. After frosts kill herbaceous growth, hares may feed on the dried remains until these are used up or snow-covered. However, snowshoes depend mainly on woody plants for winter food, eating twigs and bark as high as they can reach by standing on their hind legs. Deep snow actually helps hares get food by making a platform that lets them reach higher food sources. They feed on aspens, willows, birch, alders, maples and blackberry canes. They eat bark, twigs and often the needles of conifers -- firs, cedars, pines, spruces and hemlock." _http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/cwp/view.asp?a=458&q=150699

jewelweed = impatiens capensis

I'm starting to learn some of the wild plants on our land - been 14 years since I lived in this area - and it's fun to apply the new or newly awakened plant ids to a new task - feeding the buns.


----------



## MaggieJ

Super research, Cathleen! :goodjob:


----------



## june02bug

In the book Raising Rabbits by Ann Kanable - 
Sassafras leaves and small branches
Grapefruit pulp and peel

I'll add more if I find more in my study of this book. I'm only about 1/4 into it but it is loaded with good info even though the book is from the 1970's I think. : )


----------



## cathleenc

couple of neat links -
1) good vegies/plants for rabbits: http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html

2) poisonous plants for rabbits: http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html


----------



## june02bug

More from the book for those who haven't read it, etc.

*Citrus - not just grapefruit as posted before - pulp and peel (as a treat)
*For vitamin E - rolled wheat, wheat germ or wheat germ oil (says esp. does and young)
*Vitamin B - oats, barley, milo, a little corn, raw potato peel (with no bad spots), cooked potato (cooled)
*for does - some give hard dry bread soaked in warm milk (said raw milk in the book) for a few days after kindling 

Some of these have been talked about already (and well known to some) but I wanted to include all entries listed for the vitamins.


----------



## Danaus29

Add mulberry, leaves and branches to the list. I've been feeding mulberry to my rabbits for 2 weeks now and they love it.


----------



## MaggieJ

Danaus29 said:


> Add mulberry, leaves and branches to the list. I've been feeding mulberry to my rabbits for 2 weeks now and they love it.


Super! I just wish I had a mulberry tree or two.


----------



## june02bug

Danaus29 said:


> Add mulberry, leaves and branches to the list. I've been feeding mulberry to my rabbits for 2 weeks now and they love it.



Yay - that is awesome! I have 2 trees and was thinking of planting more. They are in the chicken yard and the chickens clean up any fallen berries quickly!


----------



## june02bug

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/packet/abcvegi.html

I found this site while looking for weeds I can feed here. I'm not sure if it has been posted before or not.


----------



## june02bug

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/toxic.html

And here is the toxic list.


----------



## june02bug

I did notice some are on the toxic list like Oak and may actually be okay.


----------



## MaggieJ

They are good lists and well worth posting, June, especially the safe veggies and fruits list. 

The main problem I have with them - especially the toxic list - is that they do not supply the botanical name as well as the common name. If I call a plant *wild snapdragon* and you call it *toadflax* and someone else calls it *butter-and-eggs*, how do we know we all mean *Linaria dalmatica*?


----------



## june02bug

I couldn't agree more. I really wish they had the botanical names.


----------



## BlueFlames

Pony said:


> I dried a LOT of comfrey last week, using the dehydrator and drying until the leaves were quite crispy. I stacked them into a 9x13 rubbermaid container. Looked at them last night and there was a layer of fuzz all over the entire contents.
> 
> BUMMER!!


Sometimes when stuff is still warm in the dehydrater, they FEEL dry but aren't
let them cool off and THEN see if they're crunchy,
if they bend without breaking then they're not dry enough, 
somethings take forever to dry, I dehydrated 10lbs of onions this year.
they take a full 8+ hours .


----------



## MaggieJ

Pony said:


> I dried a LOT of comfrey last week, using the dehydrator and drying until the leaves were quite crispy. I stacked them into a 9x13 rubbermaid container. Looked at them last night and there was a layer of fuzz all over the entire contents.
> 
> BUMMER!
> 
> How do you dry your leaves? How do you store them? I thought for SURE that those leaves had the moisture removed, but by golly I missed something -- and wasted a heckuva lot of comfrey.
> 
> Open to any and all suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!
> Pony!





BlueFlames said:


> Sometimes when stuff is still warm in the dehydrater, they FEEL dry but aren't
> let them cool off and THEN see if they're crunchy,
> if they bend without breaking then they're not dry enough,
> somethings take forever to dry, I dehydrated 10lbs of onions this year.
> they take a full 8+ hours .


Good advice, BlueFlames. I never store dried greens in air-tight containers. Mesh onion or carrot bags, the large ones or old pillowcases or bushel baskets loosely covered with burlap or a piece of an old sheet works fine here. Speaking of old sheets... we used one to make a hay sling in the storage area for dried grass cuttings. Just tied a knot in each corner and zip-tied the knots to nails in the wall. Our "lawns" are so rich with useful weeds that the cuttings are worth drying for hay. We don't cut the grass very often except right in front of the house.


----------



## ajharris

Bamboo is safe for rabbits. My rabbits love it. It hasn't killed them yet LOL


----------



## CindyLou62

For those of you in the South, my rabbits love kudzu.


----------



## morgansrgr8

My bunnies love Peppers. Doesnt seem to matter if they are medium hot or sweet. They are eating them all.


----------



## BlueFlames

I picked the last of the green beans out of the garden yesterday, I was going to pull up the plants and put them in the compost pile, but thought of the
wascally wabbits... They love them !


----------



## laughaha

I've been pulling up the brussel sprouts plants- both Rabbits and Chickens are loving them!!! My two flemish have been splitting 1 plant a day for about a week.


----------



## trinityoaks

While looking for a bunny-safe vine to grow, I found this list of plants that rabbits (wild ones, at least), supposedly don't like. I'm wondering about some of the entries, because I know that some of you feed some of these to your bunnies.



> *Woody Plants*
> Acer palmatum (Japanese Maple)
> Aesculus glabra (Buckeye)
> Aesculus hippocastanum (Horsechestnut)
> Aesculus parviflora (Bottlebrush Buckeye)
> Budddleia davidii (Butterfly-bush)
> Buxus species (Boxwood)
> Cornus alba (Tatarian Dogwood)
> Cotoneaster species (Cotoneaster)
> Hydrangea anomala petiolaris (Climbing Hydrangea)
> Hydrangea arborescens (Smooth Hydrangea)
> Ilex glabra compacta (Dwarf Inkberry)
> Juglans cinera (Butternut )
> Juglans ***** (Black Walnut)
> Kalmia latifolia (Mountain Laurel)
> Liquidamber straciflua (Sweet Gum)
> Liriodendron tulipifera (Tulip Tree)
> Picea pungens 'Fat Albert' (Blue Spruce)
> Pinus strobus (White Pine)
> Potentilla fruticosa (Bush Cinquefoil)
> Rhododendron P.J.M. Hybrids (Rhododendron)
> Rhododendron species (Azaleas)
> Rhus species (Sumac)
> Taxus species (Yew)
> 
> 
> *Ornamental Vines*
> Campsis radicans (Trumpet vine)
> Clematis species (Clematis)**
> 
> 
> *Fruits*
> Ribes species (Currant & Gooseberry)
> Vitis species (Grape)
> 
> 
> *Perennials*
> Acanthus spinosa latifolius (Spiny Bear's Breeches)
> Aconitum napellus (Monkshood)
> Adenophora lilifolia (Ladybells)
> Ajuga repens (Bugleweed)
> Alcea rosea (Hollyhock)
> Alchemilla mollis (Lady's Mantle)
> Aquilegia hybrida (Columbine)
> Artemesia species (Wormwood)
> Aruncus dioicus (Goat's Beard)
> Asarum europaeum (Wild Ginger)
> Astillbe x arendsii (False Spirea)
> Baptisia aurestralis (False Indigo)
> Bergenia cordifolia (Heartleaf Bergenia)
> Brunnera macrophylla (Siberian Bugloss)
> Cactus species (Cactus)
> Cimicifuga racemosa (Bugbane)
> Convallaria majalis (Lily-of-the-Valley)
> Coreopsis grandiflora (Tickseed)
> Dendranthema x morifolium (Hardy Chrysanthemum)
> Dicentra species (Bleeding Heart)
> Digitalis purpurea (Foxglove)
> Doronicum orientale (Leopardsbane)
> Echinops ritro (Small Globe Thistle)
> Epimedium x rubrum (Red Barrenwort)
> Eupatorium coelestinum (Hardy Ageratum)
> Euphorbia species (Euphorbia)
> Ferns, except maiden hair
> Filipendula ulmaria (Queen of the Meadow)
> Gaillardia x grandiflora (Blanket Flower)
> Geranium species (Cranesbill)
> Hemerocallis species (Daylily)
> Iberis semipervirens (Evergreen Candytuft)
> Iris siberica (Siberian Iris)
> Kniphofia (Red Hot Poker)
> Lavandula angustifolia (Lavender)
> Leucanthemum x superbum (Shasta Daisy)
> Liriope spicata (Creeping Lily-Turf)
> Lobelia cardinalis (Cardinal Flower)
> Lysimachia clethroides (Gooseneck Loosestrife)
> Malva alcea (Hollyhock Mallow)
> Mertensia virginica (Virginia Bluebells)
> Monarda didyma (Bee Balm)
> Myosotis sylvatica (Forget Me Not)
> 
> 
> *Ornamental grasses*
> Pachysandra terminalis (Japanese Pachysandra)
> Paeonia hybrids (Peony)
> Perovskia atriplicifolia (Russian Sage)
> Phlox sublata (Creeping Phlox)
> Potentilla verna (Spring Cinquefoil)
> Primula x polyantha (Primrose)
> Pulsatilla vulgaris rubra (Pasque Flower)
> Salvia x superba 'East Friesland' (Perennial Salvia)
> Sedum 'Autumn Joy' (Sedum)
> Stachys byzantina (Lamb's Ear)
> Stokesia laevis (Stokes Aster)
> Teucrium chamaedrys (Germander)
> Thalictrum rochebrunianum (Meadow Rue)
> Tiarella cordifolia (Foam Flower)
> Veronica species (Speedwell)
> Yucca filamentosa (Adam's Needle)
> 
> 
> *Annuals*
> Ageratum houstonianum (Mexican Ageratum)
> Begonia x semperflorens-cultorum (Wax Begonia)
> (Amethyst Flower)
> Calendula officinalis (Pot Marigold)
> Catharanthus roseus (Vinca)
> Cleome hasslerana (Spiderflower)
> Mirabilis jalapa (Four O'Clock)
> Pelargonium x hortorum (Geranium zonal & bedding)
> 
> 
> *Bulbs*
> Allium giganteum (Persian Onion)
> Hyacinth orientalis (Hyacinth)
> Narcissus species (Daffodils)
> 
> 
> *Vegetables*
> Allium cepa (Onions)
> Allium porrum (Leeks)
> Asparagus officinalis (Asparagus)
> Cucurbita pepo melopepo (Summer Squash)
> Lycopersicum esculentum (Tomato)
> Rheum rhaponticum (Rhubarb)
> Solanum tuberosum (Potatoes)
> 
> 
> *Herbs*
> Artemisia dracunculus (Tarragon)
> Marjorana hortensis (Marjoram)
> Mentha species (Mint)
> Ocimum basilicum (Basil)
> Origanum vulgare (Oregano)
> Petroselinum crispum (Parsley)
> Satureia hortensis (Savory)


The list is found here: http://www.citynews.ca/blogs/frankieflowers_8710.aspx


----------



## MaggieJ

Thanks for posting this, Trinityoaks. I will look into it more over the next few days, but at a glance I have to agree that MOST of those plants are not a good idea for rabbits. I was surprised about grapes, however, and some of the herbs. I wonder if it is just that wild rabbits find them distasteful because they are strong or whether they are actually harmful to them?


----------



## MaggieJ

Okay, Trinityoaks, I read the article in full. The list looks like a pretty good one for people wanting to keep cottontails out of their gardenbeds, but the author does point out that some of the plants are simply distasteful to rabbits, not toxic. I don't know where the author got the idea that cottontail rabbits were ever "near extinction" here in Ontario. That is so far off base as to be laughable.


----------



## trinityoaks

MaggieJ said:


> Okay, Trinityoaks, I read the article in full. The list looks like a pretty good one for people wanting to keep cottontails out of their gardenbeds, but the author does point out that some of the plants are simply distasteful to rabbits, not toxic.


Thanks, Maggie! I guess it stands to reason that if the rabbits eat it, it's probably safe, but it's not necessarily true that if they refuse it, it's NOT safe.



> I don't know where the author got the idea that cottontail rabbits were ever "near extinction" here in Ontario. That is so far off base as to be laughable.


They sure aren't extinct here, although their numbers seem to have dwindled significantly in my neighborhood, at least. We used to have several that would sit on our back porch or in our front yard. We called them "Back Yard Bunny" and "Front Yard Bunny". I haven't seen them lately, though.


----------



## KurtBrubaker

Hello,

Has anyone tried using Liriope (either L spicata or L muscari) as a green for their rabbits? It is a rampant spreading border grass that we inherited and I would like to put it to use if possible. There are a number of sites from a google search that indicate that it is deer/rabbit proof, and a large number of complaints that "wild rabbits ate my Liriope to the ground!"...

Also, I see Daylily (hemerocallis sp.) listed in the plants rabbits dislike listed in the posts above, but only the one mention. this is another that I know humans can eat all parts of the plant and wild animals frequently graze upon. Any luck here?

Thank you!
Kurt


----------



## MaggieJ

Hi Kurt, and welcome!

I have no idea about Liriope, unfortunately, but day lily is on my "check it out" list for this winter. In theory, day lily should be okay since generally plants that are good for humans to eat raw are also good for rabbits. But there are exceptions! Beans, for example. Who hasn't eaten raw string beans straight from the garden? Not good for rabbits, however. So I would want to make sure that day lilies are really safe for the buns before feeding them. We have a nice bed of day lilies here and the cottontails don't touch them... but that could be because there is an alfalfa patch just a couple of hops away.


----------



## o&itw

.

It seems as I am the one always throwing a wrench in the works.....

Cottontails are about as closely related to domestic rabbits as goats are to sheep. I'm not sure that data pertaining to the eastern cottontail is transferable to the domesticated (wild European) rabbit. As I understand it, for instance, the amount of copper required in goats' diet will kill sheep. :shrug:

.


----------



## MaggieJ

o&itw said:


> .
> 
> It seems as I am the one always throwing a wrench in the works.....
> 
> Cottontails are about as closely related to domestic rabbits as goats are to sheep. I'm not sure that data pertaining to the eastern cottontail is transferable to the domesticated (wild European) rabbit. As I understand it, for instance, the amount of copper required in goats' diet will kill sheep. :shrug:
> 
> .


We are all aware, I think, that North American and European rabbits are totally different species, but is the difference as pronounced as with sheep and goats? 

So far -- and I want to stress that it _is_ *so far* -- we have not found any instances of plants toxic for one lagomorph species that are safe for another. I think, too, that overall dietary requirements, as in your example, are different from the acceptability of a single plant species fed in a mix. Do you know of any plants that are okay for goats that are not okay for sheep? Or vice versa?

Still, it is a good point to bear in mind. Thanks for throwing your wrench -- or spanner, if it's a English tool  -- into the works. 

And having said that... *more coffee, please!*


----------



## o&itw

MaggieJ said:


> We are all aware, I think, that North American and European rabbits are totally different species, but is the difference as pronounced as with sheep and goats?
> 
> So far -- and I want to stress that it _is_ *so far* -- we have not found any instances of plants toxic for one lagomorph species that are safe for another. I think, too, that overall dietary requirements, as in your example, are different from the acceptability of a single plant species fed in a mix. Do you know of any plants that are okay for goats that are not okay for sheep? Or vice versa?
> 
> Still, it is a good point to bear in mind. Thanks for throwing your wrench -- or spanner, if it's a English tool  -- into the works.
> 
> And having said that... *more coffee, please!*


geneticly they are... as far as the sheep goat question.. I am yet to ingnorant of the subject matter to adequately reply. mmmm... coffee.... that sounds good. btw.. I think the whole nothern hemisphere is supposed to go in the deep freeze later this week.


----------



## mamato3

hello im planting a flower and shrub garden by the rabbitry and trying to find info of good plants for rabbits on the net is hard. I have a few questions i see you guys say you can feed sunflower leaves to rabbits does it matter the age of the sunflower? I plan on doing a sunflower forest for the kids so it would be nice to pick leaves and feed them. Also i seen some one said roses are edible are all kinds edible. Thanks for this great post


----------



## KurtBrubaker

o&itw said:


> geneticly they are... as far as the sheep goat question.. I am yet to ingnorant of the subject matter to adequately reply. mmmm... coffee.... that sounds good. btw.. I think the whole nothern hemisphere is supposed to go in the deep freeze later this week.


been away for awhile, so sorry for the late response. I don't know your background but... I don't get the feeling that you have much background in the hard science aspect of the discipline. no offense intended, please. I agree with your general sentiment. caution is always a good idea.

However, I am inclined to agree with Maggie, if one lagomorph is capable of utilizing a plant species as food, it is more likely than not that another species may be able to as well.

Clearly there will be differences with respect to tolerabilities between NA cottontails and domesticated european rabbits. But, i don't know of any data indicating that there is more than you might expect within a genus, particularly relating to feed options.

Sorry, my day job scientist gets worked up a bit when science is used to back a position without basis.


----------



## o&itw

KurtBrubaker said:


> been away for awhile, so sorry for the late response. I don't know your background but... I don't get the feeling that you have much background in the hard science aspect of the discipline. no offense intended, please. I agree with your general sentiment. caution is always a good idea.
> 
> However, I am inclined to agree with Maggie, if one lagomorph is capable of utilizing a plant species as food, it is more likely than not that another species may be able to as well.
> 
> Clearly there will be differences with respect to tolerabilities between NA cottontails and domesticated european rabbits. But, i don't know of any data indicating that there is more than you might expect within a genus, particularly relating to feed options.
> 
> Sorry, my day job scientist gets worked up a bit when science is used to back a position without basis.


You should not trust your feelings.

The science behind my statement was that goats are at least as closely related to sheep, if not more so, than cottontails are to the european wild rabbit. (sheep an goats are in the same subfamily) The optimum amount of copper in a goats diet is toxic to sheep (not just my opinion, check it out). Does that mean the first time one feeds a ewe a feed optimized for a goat, that it would keel over dead? Of course not, it may take a build up of copper. While I myself am of the opinion that most anything suitable for a cottontail would be be suitable for a domestic rabbit, it is not a guarantee. There is also no gaurantee that a list of flora posted on a website for cottontail forage is 100% accurate. 

We are all trying to get a good list of safe and available plants here to use without qualms. This is not an area where most universities are going to do a quantitative study. We have to do the best we can with our own experimenting, while realizing that a plant first thought safe might prove to be hazardous in the long run. It is a great thread, and provides good guidlines. I was simply pointing out (mostly to new people) that this is a work in progress, and that no one posting on this thread can assure them unconditional success based on such a list untill it has been verified over time by experience.


----------



## KurtBrubaker

I did finally track down some nutritional analysis for Japanese honeysuckle...unfortunately, the info is tailored towards white-tailed deer.

with that rather large caveat, i thought it may still be of interest to some here.
http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/vine/lonjap/all.html

My experimental rabbits still seems to be doing fine with two large handfulls a day (leaves and vine), but it's still WAY too early to see any long term issues.

The potential protein content looks interesting, so I think it is still worthwhile to continue the test through the spring, at least.

Kurt


----------



## MaggieJ

I took a minute to google *lonicera japonica toxicity rabbits* and came up with this website, which gives toxicity information on many different plants.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/Toxic_plants_en.pdf

It lists the fruits as toxic to rabbits, which _implies_ that the leaves are okay. You'll find *lonicera japonica* listed under *perfoliate honeysuckle, Italian woodbine*.


----------



## vikav

What about black currant leaves/twigs? Anybody tired those?


----------



## MaggieJ

vikav said:


> What about black currant leaves/twigs? Anybody tired those?


According to this website, it can be fed.

http://www.animalmad.ltd.uk/acatalog/Herbal_Farm.html


This one mentions indigenous ribes species and suggests that the fruits at least are eaten by rabbits and the leaves browsed by deer:

http://www.wvdnr.gov/wildlife/native_shrubs-currants.shtm

"Wildlife Use:
Fruits are eaten by a variety of songbirds such as catbirds, bluejay and robin, as well as, ruffed grouse, mourning dove and bobwhite quail. They are also eaten by chipmunks, raccoon, rabbit and skunk. Twigs and leaves are sometimes browsed by deer. The dense shrubs provide good shelter and nest sites for low-dwelling species."

You should be able to find more by googling *black currants rabbits*


----------



## arachyd

My rabbits occasionally enjoy a sprig of rosemary (Rosmarinus officinalis). They also have eaten plenty of morning glory leaves, NOT the seeds. I'm not sure of the latin name as there are so many of them and I can't seem to find one that looks just like mine. When they get full-sized leaves and flowers this year I'll try to post a pic. My rabbits climb over each other to get a leaf of it.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

Awesome thread! I hope to contribute as I try local (desert southwest) forages. Glad to know mint, rosemary and mesquite are acceptable - we've got plenty!

This may be slightly (or very!) off-topic, but some of you might be interested in the Journal of the World Rabbit Science Association (WRSA) at http://www.wrs.upv.es/ (Click on "Journal" under "Products"). The organization focuses on promoting domestic rabbits for developing countries. One benefit of rabbits is they can often eat whatever plants grow around a village, so many of the journal articles discuss rabbit nutrition and the effects of feeding one plant versus another.

And, no, I can't figure out what they're saying half the time, but I like knowing that rabbits are helping poor people make a living.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

I just read that tumbleweeds, in my case Russian Thistle _salsola tragus_ can be used as a livestock forage. http://www.answers.com/topic/russian-thistle

Guess what we have in our "garden"? Pretty much just tumbleweeds, mesquite trees, and various grasses. "Somebunny" is getting a mesquite bean and tumbleweed shoot salad when I get home!

Still loving the Hello Kitty smilie. . .:benice::benice::benice:


----------



## MaggieJ

Smilesnsunshine, you sound as though you are right into this!  There are certainly many, many more plants that are good for rabbits than are listed here. One of the problems, of course, is that we have members from all over the continent (plus other locations), so the available plants differ considerably. Thanks for adding some good ones that grow down your way!


----------



## smilesnsunshine

MaggieJ said:


> Smilesnsunshine, you sound as though you are right into this!  There are certainly many, many more plants that are good for rabbits than are listed here. One of the problems, of course, is that we have members from all over the continent (plus other locations), so the available plants differ considerably. Thanks for adding some good ones that grow down your way!


Thanks Maggie!

I suppose the "problem" of having members all over is a good problem to have!

:benice: I am Hello Kitty. Fear me.


----------



## MaggieJ

smilesnsunshine said:


> Thanks Maggie!
> 
> I suppose the "problem" of having members all over is a good problem to have!
> 
> :benice: I am Hello Kitty. Fear me.


Poor choice of words. :doh: It's a *great* problem to have... but it sure makes getting the needed information together a _challenge_.


----------



## breckenmore

This is a wonderful thread and cery helpful. It has given me many new plants to try with the rabbit. My rabbit gets pellets. He eats very few of these as I feed plenty of good hay and forage for wild and garden greens. Greens I feed on a normal basis are; dandelions, plantain, rasberry, blackberry, wild grape, multiflora rose, pigweed, endive, various clovers, black medic, birdsfoot trefoil, kale, parsley, basil, dill, and cilantro. I also will give him a broccoli leaf and a bit of bean or pea vines on occasion. He also gets a piece of apple, crabapple or hawthorne branch with or without leaves depending on the season everyday.
I also dehydrate carrots and a few apples when they are on sale or I have some old ones left to give to the rabbit.

Thank you for all of the great info.


----------



## MaggieJ

Welcome to the Rabbit Forum, Breckenmore! 

We've been wondering about black medic and birdsfoot trefoil, so nice to have confirmation they are okay from someone who has been using them. :goodjob: 

What part of the continent are you located in? It is always helpful when members add their state or province to their profile along with their horticultural hardiness zone.


----------



## breckenmore

I added made the changes to my profile. I live in Western Pennsylvania. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

smilesnsunshine said:


> I just read that tumbleweeds, in my case Russian Thistle _salsola tragus_ can be used as a livestock forage. http://www.answers.com/topic/russian-thistle
> 
> Guess what we have in our "garden"? Pretty much just tumbleweeds, mesquite trees, and various grasses. "Somebunny" is getting a mesquite bean and tumbleweed shoot salad when I get home!


Update on Russian Thistle - a few nibbles but not their favorite, and not as nutritious as grass. Ditto for mesquite beans, but they like to chew mesquite bark and wood.

I did a rabbit taste test with three distinct grasses: bermuda, panic, and an undetermined broad leaf - the broad leaf won hands-down. Of course that's the variety we have the least of, go figure!


----------



## arachyd

In with the mix my rabbits get are bits of yellow wood sorrel (Oxalis stricta) which is on one of the toxic lists. They've never had a problem with it but due to the oxalic acid it should not be fed intentionally. It is tasty but toxic in large amounts and can cause kidney stones in other animals (not sure about rabbits). They also get some sheep sorrel (Rumex acetosella) which also contains oxalic acid and shouldn't be fed on purpose. Both of those are everywhere here and difficult to avoid sometimes. Lambs' quarters (Chenopodium album) is a spinach relative and I do give my rabbits the tender tops of the young plants. I've cooked it for us and it is delicious. It is another weed that grows everywhere and gets quite tall and leafy if you pinch it back - much easier to grow than spinach.


----------



## MaggieJ

Good information there, Arachyd! Thanks! I'll have to try the lamb's quarters for supper one day. I knew they were edible for people, but not that they were delicious. I do feed them when young to the buns. We get some of the sorrels growing here, but not so much that I can't easily avoid them.


----------



## Farmer Jay

I found out yesterday that my bunsters do not like mature squash or their brethren. I'm just glad the chickens do! I can't sell 5lb zucchinis to my produce customers!


----------



## brody

if I haven't said it blatantly - thanks for this thread 

I have always fed apple sticks and dandilions to my rabbits but this thread has really inspired me (as well as having additional places to forage for them)

It's such a great reference guide ... between it and google I'm having lots of fun 


thanks


----------



## flannelberry

o&itw said:


> The optimum amount of copper in a goats diet is toxic to sheep (not just my opinion, check it out). Does that mean the first time one feeds a ewe a feed optimized for a goat, that it would keel over dead?


I see your spanner and raise you a screwdriver.

This statement is actually not correct. For domestic sheep -yes. Primitive breeds however require amazingly high levels of copper so much so that many breeders (of primitive breeds) use goat mineral mix with their sheep.

I know this is a bunny board, not a sheep board but if we're talking about flawed logic/science on which to base our statements... it seemed important to note.


----------



## firegirl969

My bunnies are loving the cucumber peelings that I give them. I started very small with just 2 males we are going to enjoy for supper anyway as a test. They did fine, so I have gone on to give some to the others. I grow these myself, so they have no pesticides or herbicides on them.


----------



## smilesnsunshine

I assume the food-grade wax that is applied to store-bought cukes, apples, etc. is okay for rabbits?


----------



## arachyd

Here's a pic of the type of morning glory my rabbits like. They've pulled entire vines through the cage wire and eaten them with no problems.


----------



## Seraph

People were discussing that there are different types of rabbits- that european rabbits and american rabbits are different breeds and hence what is ok food for one may not be ok for the other. Does anyone know the story about what type of rabbits they have in the middle east?


----------



## MaggieJ

Seraph said:


> People were discussing that there are different types of rabbits- that european rabbits and american rabbits are different breeds and hence what is ok food for one may not be ok for the other. Does anyone know the story about what type of rabbits they have in the middle east?


I wouldn't worry too much. American rabbits eat the non-indigenous European weeds that grow here as well as native weeds. Your rabbits are probably European rabbits, which are the same species as all but a very few domestic rabbits.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Since there has been discussion about condensing, I've gone through the thread, and used the info there to update Maggie's Draft list, adding in botanical names as I found them. *I TRULY enjoyed reading the thread tho, and would urge others to read it...the comments and suggestions about how to feed, when, discussions on something are worth the time.* (I did leave out a couple that were under question, but did try to include the comments on some)

- advice from many on this board, and posted by Maggie above in the thread:


> Unless your new bunnies are accustomed to greens, you will have to go very, very slowly. Start them on one or two leaves a day and build up from there. The flora in their digestive tracts needs time to adjust.


 _Be aware that any plant along a roadside (like chickory) can be toxic because of the car fumes it accumulates, and might have been sprayed with chemicals. _

*If you want to know if a certain plant is on the list hit the "search this thread" button and pop the plant name in the box. *The list is alphabetized and not long, so just scrolling down isn't a bad way to go either  


alfalfa _Medicago sativa _Above ground parts

american sycamore, leaves, twigs, bark

apple _Malus domestica_(etc.) Leaves, branches, fruit, exc. seeds

basil _Ocimum basilicum _Above ground parts

blackberry Rubus villosus(etc.) Above ground parts

borage* _Borago officinalis _Above ground parts

carrots, all parts

cat-tail* Typha latifolia Leaf stalks

chickweed _Stellaria media _Above ground parts

chicory, wild _Cichorium intybus _Above ground parts

cilantro, _Coriandrum sativum_ leaves and stems

citrus fruits, peel and pulp

clover, red _Trifolium pratense _Above ground parts

clover, white _Trifolium repens _Above ground parts

comfrey, common _Symphytum officinale _Leaves, best dried

dandelion _Taraxacum officinale _Above ground parts

goldenrod* _Solidago canadensis _Leaves

grape_ Vitus labrusca(etc.) _Leaves and vines

green amaranth _Amaranthus hybridus _Above ground parts

hackberry, _Celtis occidentalis, _leaves, stems

jewelweed , _impatiens capensis_. 

kale and family, _brassica family _leaves, 

kudzu, _Pueraria lobata_ above ground parts

lamb&#8217;s-quarters _Chenopodium album _Above ground parts

lemon balm _Melissa officianalis _Above ground parts

maple, silver _Acer saccharinum _Leaves and branches

maple, sugar _Acer saccharum _Leaves and branches

Mesquite, _Prosopis juliflora_ leaves and Small branches

mint _Mentha piperita_(etc.) Above ground parts

morning glory _pomoea pauciflora. _Seeds are said to be poisonous, but leaves are eaten easily_._

mulberry, _Morus alba_ leaves, twigs, small branches

nettle, stinging* _Urtica dioica _Above ground parts **Dried. Fresh is irritating to the rabbit.

parsley, above ground parts, possibly roots

pear* _Pyrus communis_(etc.) Leaves, branches, fruit, exc. seeds

pigweed, _Amaranthus albus_, leaves, stems

plantain _Plantago major _Above ground parts

purslane _Portulaca oleracea _Above ground parts

radish, tops liked, roots not so much. Icicle radish root will be eaten.

raspberry _Rubus strigosus _(etc.) Above ground parts

redroot pigweed Amaranthus retroflexus Above ground parts

round-leafed mallow _Malva rotundifolia _Above ground parts

rose, any Above ground parts

shepherd&#8217;s purse _Capsella bursta-pastoris _Above ground parts

sow thistle,(annual) _Sonchus asper _Above ground parts

sow thistle (Perennial) _Sonchus arvensis _Above ground parts

squash, vines, leaves, fruit

strawberry_ Fragaria vesca _(etc.) Above ground parts

sweet potato,_Ipomoea batatas_ tubers and vines (be aware these are high sugar content and fattening)

sunflower_ Helianthus annuus _Above ground parts

willow _Salix spp._(etc.) Leaves and branches 

wing stem, _Verbesina Alternifolia_. leaves, flowers, stems

yarrow _Achillea millefolium _Above ground parts


----------



## brody

nice - thank you so MUCH both of you (Maggie and WA) I have used this list daily since May I think


----------



## MaggieJ

Great job, Ann! Thank you so much! 

While you can still edit the updated list, could I get you to change *willow, salix ****** to *willow, salix spp.* We have all learned a lot since the original list went on and any species of willow can be fed. Spp. (for those who may not know) just means "species".


----------



## Miss M

Did anyone ever find out about liriope? I have a ton of the stuff! ...well, at least, the apartment complex does, and a bunch of it is right in front of our apartment. How convenient...

Of course, we have nandina, too, but I just found out that's toxic. Such a shame, as I trim the things every year. I found it on this rather long list of toxic plants at adoptarabbit. Maybe they can eat althea (rose of sharon)...

I can't find much on that one either. One person says it's toxic for dogs and cats, another says rabbits are eating hers... but I guess that would be cottontails.

There are lots of ornamental pear trees here (they bloom, and occasionally produce small, inedible fruit). I saw they can eat pear wood, does that mean ornamental pear wood is safe? Is pittosporum? I understand tallow tree wood is a no-go.

I'm sorry for all the questions... I'm just thinking of all the stuff around here and wondering.


----------



## o&itw

Miss M said:


> Did anyone ever find out about liriope? I have a ton of the stuff! ...well, at least, the apartment complex does, and a bunch of it is right in front of our apartment. How convenient...
> 
> Of course, we have nandina, too, but I just found out that's toxic. Such a shame, as I trim the things every year. I found it on this rather long list of toxic plants at adoptarabbit. Maybe they can eat althea (rose of sharon)...
> 
> I can't find much on that one either. One person says it's toxic for dogs and cats, another says rabbits are eating hers... but I guess that would be cottontails.
> 
> There are lots of ornamental pear trees here (they bloom, and occasionally produce small, inedible fruit). I saw they can eat pear wood, does that mean ornamental pear wood is safe? Is pittosporum? I understand tallow tree wood is a no-go.
> 
> I'm sorry for all the questions... I'm just thinking of all the stuff around here and wondering.


I suspect the pear you are thinking of is "Bradford" pear, an ornamental. I think it would be safe but maybe somone else can wade in with a definitive answer.

Regretably, most ornamentals and landscaping plants, are poisoness.


----------



## Miss M

You are right, o&itw, they are Bradford pear trees... just found that out. I saw that you can smoke meat with the wood, and that they're famous for falling apart between 10 and 20 years of age, but I'm not finding any more than that.

Mimosa, being of the legumes, I assume would be an unacceptable wood.

I would really like to know about the liriope, though... I know many landscaping plants are toxic, but all I find about liriope is that cottontails eat it, and for humans, the berries are very mildly toxic. I'm only interested in the "grass" part of it, though I understand it isn't a true grass.


----------



## rowan57

A couple of new ones:

Green Maize (Raw, on Cob). Big hit, polished the cob off as well. No apparent ill effects.
Maize leaves (could also use sweetcorn leaves)
Banana Leaves - not as bigger hit, but the bun did eat them (Again, no ill effects of course).


----------



## [email protected]

I live on a small freshwater lake and have quite an abundance and variety of lake weeds easily available. Does anyone know how safe they'd be dried?


----------



## MaggieJ

[email protected] said:


> I live on a small freshwater lake and have quite an abundance and variety of lake weeds easily available. Does anyone know how safe they'd be dried?


You would need to identify them by botanical (Latin) name and then research each one individually. I have no idea if they are safe... but I would tend to look elsewhere for rabbit food simply because they would not be part of a normal rabbit diet. I doubt very much that there is much information available about their safety for rabbits.


----------



## twospirit

I'm brand new to raising buns and I've been giving them clover as I knew it was okay (I did have pet buns as a child). Does anyone know about wild violet leaves? I would ideally love to keep them off commercial feed if at all possible and I have tons of wild violets right now.

Michael


----------



## MaggieJ

I feed wild violet leaves on occasion and have had no problems. They are safe as a salad green for humans and that is *usually* a good indicator. (Not always, however... miner's lettuce is an exception.) Violets show up on some toxic to rabbits lists, but most specify that it is the seeds that are toxic. I suggest feeding in moderation, along with a good variety of other greens, until you get a feel for how your bunnies are doing on them.

If you are brand new to raising rabbits, I really do suggest you keep them on their accustomed food while you learn. Giving them treats of safe greens is a good way to ease into natural feeding, but there is a fairly steep learning curve to achieve a balanced diet when feeding hay/greens/grain instead of pellets. Fortunately, there are tons of information available, both here and on RabbitTalk. There are several stickies dealing with natural feeding... and I recommend you work your way through all of them. Happy reading!


----------



## Shrarvrs88

Lol, I have been trying to find out what this one plant that grows EVERYWHERE here is...and haven't been able to figure it out...I had no clue what miners lettuce is so googled it...there is the mysterious weed! no new food for the buns, but my hubby will have a surprize at dinner tonight! lol.


----------



## twospirit

what about okra and okra plants? I remembered reading something years back that said it wasn't good, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## MaggieJ

Michael, I don't know about okra. The vegetable itself is on Barbi Brown's safe veggie list, but I don't know about the plant. In general, I find it easier and safer to make use of the invasive European weeds that are the natural food of the European wild rabbit from which domestic rabbits are descended. I don't feed them garden vegetables very often and only in small quantities. The House Rabbit websites have some information on vegetables and you may want to check them out or do some independent google searches using key works like *okra rabbits* or *okra plants rabbits toxicity.* Just be cautious... not all info on the Internet is correct, so consider your source before putting your bunnies at risk.


----------



## sticky_burr

the new england cotton tail is rather endangered. displaced by the eastern cotton tail. i have thought about doing work to bred and preserve out little fuzzy pests



MaggieJ said:


> Okay, Trinityoaks, I read the article in full. The list looks like a pretty good one for people wanting to keep cottontails out of their gardenbeds, but the author does point out that some of the plants are simply distasteful to rabbits, not toxic. I don't know where the author got the idea that cottontail rabbits were ever "near extinction" here in Ontario. That is so far off base as to be laughable.


----------



## Mac_

I've been growing abruzzi rye, crimson clover, rape, browntop millet, and chicory to cut and feed to my chickens and ducks for several years. Here in central NC, this allows me to have greens year round most years. 

I am considering starting to raise meat rabbits and did not see these on the list at the opening post (except for wild chicory).

Does anyone see any problems with any of these for rabbits?

Thanks,

Mac_


----------



## MaggieJ

Sorry, Mac, I'm not familiar with those crops as rabbit feed. What I do is google plants by botanical name plus the words *toxicity rabbits* and see what turns up. Generally speaking rye and clover are okay, not sure about millet. But you really should check them out to be certain.


----------



## Mac_

Maggie,

Thanks. I just heard back from a neighbor that raises rabbits whom I told that he could collect feed from the plots I plant. He reported that he fed everything on my list last year, and also fed sweet potatoes, cucumbers, and tomatoes.

I think that curly dock is OK too.

Mac_


----------



## MaggieJ

Curly dock is fine early in the season, but should not be fed once it throws up flower stalks because it is a nitrate accumulator. Tomatoes are fine, but the fruit only - the stems, leaves and roots are toxic.


----------



## Annika

What about rhubarb? I have a massive rhubarb taking up half the lawn (it feels that way, anyway) and I've heard it's a No, but is that just because the bunnies don't like it? Mine will eat anything.

Also, I think I'm turning one whole garden bed into a rabbit-food producing station... Any thoughts on what to plant to maximize the produce I get in exchange for space?


----------



## MaggieJ

No, no, no to rhubarb! The leaves are very toxic to every animal.

If you are planting a rabbit-food bed, you cannot do better than the common weeds from the list. Gather seed and sprinkle it in the prepared bed. You'll also get plenty of volunteers. The only weeds you will need to pull are ones that are not good for rabbits. 

Dandelions, chicory, plantain, red and white clover, sow thistles, prickly lettuce and purslane all come to mind. See the Safe Plants list for botanical names to be sure of identification. Give that weed bed a few shovelfuls of bunny poop when you plant it and you will have great weeds for your buns.


----------



## Annika

Thanks Maggie! I'll harvest the rhubarb stalks for food and toss the leaves, then.


----------



## SquashNut

Look in your bulk food section at the grocery store. And find whole seeds that look like they will grow. Whole dryed peas, beans and grains. In shell sunflower seeds, Bags of bird seed. Extra veggies ect.
I am afraid to propigate the weed seeds any more than they do by them selves. i have a fear they might take over the garden.
When you get the seeds from the bulk food section you can do a search on line and figure out how to grow them pretty easy. 
If your feed store has a way to buy loose items by the pound that might be a way to go too.
i am planning a bed of pea hay and corn plants. 
And I am currently feeding greens from seed I saved last year. I'll leave some of the plants to save more seed too.


----------



## Annika

Huh, interesting. Will those things grow? I would expect that they'd be sprayed or something.

Also, what about rhubarb stalks? In case we have any leftover from selling/cooking them.


----------



## SquashNut

all of the things I listed are for human or animal consumption, so yes they should grow.


----------



## MaggieJ

Beans are not very good for rabbits, but the foliage is fine. The bean itself contains something that can cause problems if the rabbit consumes it raw on a regular basis. This is why soybeans in animal feed are roasted or steamed. Other than that one point, I agree with SuashNut's list. Lots of good ideas there.

A weed bed can be easily kept in check by regular cutting and by not permitting the plants to set seed. If you're feeding a bunch of eager bunnies from it, I don't think it will get out of hand. What I like about weeds (apart from the great nutrition they offer and the fact that the European invasive weeds are the natural foods of the ancestors of our domestic rabbits) is that they keep coming, no matter how aggressively they are harvested.


----------



## SquashNut

That's good till I don't want rabbits any more.
I get about a 2 gallon flower pot of weeds from each of my beds when I weed them and the kinds here are perenial. the chick weed spreads both with seeds and roots. My rabbits get more than enough of them. BBut still for the amount i get they are not productive enough to keep the rabbits in feed, so I add additional plantings to the beds. Which will produce 5-10 times as much feed for each cutting.


----------



## Annika

Huh. All good ideas.

Any thoughts on rhubarb _stalks?_


----------



## SquashNut

I wouldn't feed them,myself


----------



## MaggieJ

I wouldn't feed rhubarb stalks to rabbits - or any other part of the plant. Stick to things that we know are safe, nutritious and palatable.


----------



## Annika

Will do (or rather, won't do)


----------



## MDKatie

Is anyone feeding Paper Mulberry leaves? I feed it to my sheep and goats all the time and they love it. Wiki said it is commonly fed to deer. I have fed a few leaves to my new bun and she seems to really like it! No ill effects so far.


----------



## MaggieJ

I don't know *paper *mulberry, but I know people who feed mulberry leaves to rabbits. Do you have a botanical (Latin) name for it?

Here is an interesting article about using mulberry leaves for rabbit food:

http://www.pjbs.org/pjnonline/fin312.pdf


----------



## Annika

Anyone know about sword fern? We've got pretty much unlimited quantities of it... I hear bracken fern is bad for rabbits, but sword ferns are in their own family. I know goats like sword ferns, but they like bracken ferns just as well.


----------



## MaggieJ

Annika, what is the botanical (Latin) name for the sword fern you are speaking of?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

*Sword Fern*: if on the west coast, probably the Polystichum munitum, an evergreen, huge ground cover. http://www.rainyside.com/features/plant_gallery/nativeplants/Polystichum_munitum.html

*Paper Mulberry* is the _Broussonetia papyrifera, _I assume. Fast growing, actually fruits fairly early. quite an invasive species that's often used to feed deer. 

Annika, MDKatie, check out wikipedia for a quick look at the plants there to verify those botanical names. There's actually a "sword fern" on the east coast that is totally different from the one on the west coast, which is why using botanical names is so important. 

Most states have a section on their .gov pages that identifies species of trees, shrubs, plants that grow in the state. Often a VERY helpful place to go for ID help.


----------



## Annika

Sorry! Yes, Polystichum munitum is what I meant. Anyone know if it's edible to rabbits?


----------



## MaggieJ

I googled the Latin name plus the words *toxicity* and *rabbits*, which is what I usually do when trying to establish whether a plant can be used as rabbit feed. I didn't find much, but there was this caution:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&source=www.google.ca


----------



## Annika

Thanks Maggie! I might try using the roots, then.


----------



## MaggieJ

The roots? Of sword fern? I don't understand why you would do that or why you would consider feeding something that might rob your rabbits of B Vitamin complex. I would take those cautions seriously. The plants may not be "toxic" but they may still cause problems in other ways.


----------



## Annika

Oh, I think only the fronds do that. The roots are edible to people... maybe I just won't feed them, period.  Oh well.


----------



## NewGround

I'm new to raising meat rabbits and still researching, and thanks for this wonderful thread, but let me fly with a few ideas...

What about 

Comfrey, the root propagated kind (not sure if answered earlier and thread is looooong)

Wheat sprouts? and other grain sprouts for that matter... maybe grown in winter?

Duckweed? I read somewhere that people grow for animal feed. I am also thinking of an aquaponics corner in my basement as some people grow the duckweed for fish food...

http://www.mobot.org/jwcross/duckweed/feed-supplement.htm 

That site lists a link back to HT about duckweed for rabbits but I didn't find it here...

"Duckweed is probably the fastest growing multi-cellular plant. It grows naturally on waste water and can double its weight in 24 hours. It is unique amongst plants in that its protein content can be manipulated according the nitrogen content of the water in which it is growing. This is important because it integrates with the biodigester. It is the ideal water plant to introduce into an integrated farming system because it can use the nitrogen in the effluent coming from the biodigester to enrich its protein content to a level only slightly lower than Soya Bean, approaching 35%. In terms of protein production, grown under ideal conditions in can produce 10 tonnes of protein per hectare per year. This compares with Soya bean which produces less than 1 tonne per year.
Duckweed is good for the environment because it doesnât require artificial fertilizers, on the contrary it cleans up waste by removing organic and inorganic nitrogen coming from decomposition of organic matter, contributing to the fight against eutrophication. It doesnât need fungicides and has no significant natural pests.

Duckweed can be eaten by chickens, ducks and pigs and can supply all of the protein needs for locally adapted breeds."

http://www.microponics.net.au/?p=181

That site mentions use as rabbit feed but anyone here with duckweed experience?


----------



## MaggieJ

Comfrey can be fed to rabbits. High in protein. Most rabbits prefer it dried which makes it ideal for winter feed.

Wheat (or other grain) can be sprouted for rabbits. There are several threads from last winter about this. Try as search of the Rabbit Forum for *sprouting grain*. You can also grow grain grass in plastic dishpans etc. for winter greens.

Duckweed has been mentioned several times but no one I know of has first hand experience of it for rabbits. I look forward to looking at the links you posted.


----------



## stormrider27

Does anyone know if water hyacith (Eichhornia crassipes) can be fed to the four legged meat and poop machines? I have found that people can eat them as well as chickens. Down here they are one of the most invasive weeds known to man. it is worth noting that it is also illegal to grow them (lots of tasty stuff is like that in Florida like : muskovy ducks and tilapia)

Storm


----------



## MaggieJ

I did a very quick search for *Eichhornia crassipes toxicity* and came up with a lot of hits about how they absorb heavy metals, mercury in particular. I don't think, given that, that I would want to feed it to any of my critters or to eat it myself. You might want to do a bit more research.


----------



## rmest

I have not seen catsear mentioned. Some people call it false dandilion. I feed it to my rabbits regularly and they love it. When I pick them their handful of greens everyday it is the first thing they pick out. They love the stalks and the flowers. The latin name is Hypochaeris radicata or hypochoeris radicata. Does anyone else feed this weed to there rabbits. I have had no problems feeding it, but want to be sure it is OK since I have not seen it mention anywhere?


----------



## MaggieJ

I'm not familiar with this plant, but it seems it is fine... edible raw for humans, which is always a good indicator.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catsear

When you want to do a check, google the botanical name plus key words like *toxicity* or *edible*. This will help you to do your own research.


----------



## rmest

Here in southwest Michigan this is a very common plant. Lawns are just full of it. You can drive past someones unkept lawn an see nothing but yellow flowers. Does anyone else feed this to their rabbits? Hypochaeris radicata or hypochoeris radicata(Catsear)


----------



## wasakat

What about pine tree needs? Anyone know if they're safe? I'd suspect yes given that you can make a tea from pine needles, but...?


----------



## nicnmike

Hi, just wanted to add one of my standard rabbit foods: Spanish needle (Bidens alba). I've only had rabbits for a short while, but a friend has used Bidens as the main green for her rabbits for years (during the summers when its too hot to grow mustard greens). My bunnies do enjoy it and it is so very plentiful, at least here in FL.


----------



## Mac_

Could someone please be so kind as to tell me where the most recently updated Safe List of foods for rabbits is posted?

I have looked for it, but had no luck.

From doing a couple searches, it appears that there is agreement that both sweet potatoes and sweet potato greens can be fed to rabbits.

My Am. Chin. rabbits have been fed an assortment of greens for several months, and right now I can probably cut an almost unlimited amount of greens from our sweet potato plot (just to keep the vines out of the adjacent bed), so I was looking for confirmation before feeding.

Thanks!

Mac


----------



## MaggieJ

Sweet potato greens are safe for rabbits, but they are very rich and you would want to feed a variety of greens with them. Some people keep one on their windowsill in winter and cut the greens to provide fresh feed when other greens are in short supply. You might try air drying some of the surplus... Most greens dry surprisingly well and it can be helpful to have dried greens in reserve.

The Safe Plants list has not been updated for a long time. I simply have not had the time... In fact I only pop in now and again on this forum. Too busy over on my own forum, RabbitTalk.


----------



## Mac_

Maggie, thanks for "popping in"! Much appreciated. My wife is stir frying some sweet potato greens this evening for suppper using a filipino recipe. The extra vines/greens will be fed to the rabbits with some millet greens in the morning.

Mac


----------



## ChuckNora

I've been making a list based on this thread to print and post up in the kitchen, so my husband will know what is okay for the buns to eat. I've also been doing some research...

I came across this site : http://www.rabbit.org/care/veggies.html : and this particular article states "anything that is safe for human or horse consumption is safe for rabbits. However, that statement is completely contradictory from what I've read here.

AND I read rabbits can't have cabbage, cause it could cause stasis. So now I'm worried about anything this article says.

Thoughts?


----------



## MaggieJ

Cabbage can be fed, but it must be phased in very slowly to avoid problems. I find it useful in winter when it is hard to provide enough fresh foods. This is true of any of the brassicas.

I'm not too enthusiastic about that particular article. They don't use botanical names for the plants and they put too much emphasis on vegetables and fruits. Their statement that "anything that is safe for human or horse consumption is safe for rabbits" is best viewed as a guideline only. I am not too knowledgeable about what horses can eat, but humans eat beans and they are not good for rabbits.

The European invasive weeds on my list are the natural food of the wild European rabbit from which our domestic rabbits have been developed. Nature's best for the buns. The House Rabbit site mentions only a couple of weeds such as dandelion and totally ignores the wonderful abundance available. 

The Toxic list shows Wild Carrot as toxic. Since they do not give the botanical name, I am assuming they are referring to the plant that many call Queen Anne's lace (Daucus carota) In reality, it is the exact same plant as garden carrots and all parts *except the seeds *can be fed. The seeds have contraceptive properties. I remove the flower heads once they start to curl up and develop seeds.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daucus_carota


----------



## pjzipf

I believe I posted this question in the incorrect thread last time. But are there any types of ivy that buns can eat?


----------



## MaggieJ

As far as I know, ivy is mildly toxic. I wouldn't feed it to the buns without considerable research.


----------



## Wvfarmer

How about autum olive branches and leaves? They are everywhere here, and our goats eat them.


----------



## JudithCS

I recently acquired 4 cavies and I plan to breed them. My goal is to grow and gather most of their food. I know this is a rabbit list, and I belong to the cavy forum here, but in looking for plants for the cavies, your draft list is very helpful. 

Reading the thread, I learned that the "wild geranium" all over my yard is actually common mallow, Malva neglecta, or round-leaf mallow, Malva rotundifolia. And apparently it's good rabbit food, so probably OK for my cavies too. But I wanted to ask: do these mallows have an odor, a bit like pine? Mine do, and I need to be very sure the plant is what I think it is. Rubbing the leaves or bruising the stem, the smell is sharp, something between pine and rosemary or thyme. The leaves look identical to photos of Malva sp., but the descriptions I find don't mention the odor. 

I'm discovering that many bothersome weeds in my yard are great cavy food. If anyone has Microstegium vimineum (bamboo grass, Japanese stilt grass), I asked the local agricultural agent if it's toxic to livestock, and she said no. My cavies like it, and it's taking over the yard (along with the Southeast) but I'll feed it sparingly just in case. Most livestock won't eat it so I want to be cautious. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieJ

I've never noticed any herbal odour from the Malvas, Judith, and heaven knows I've picked bushels of the stuff. I do use my sense of smell to help with identification of plants. I suggest you take some of it to your agricultural agent to be certain.


----------



## Kentr

I just found ALL the rabbit herbs and plants that I was looking for in this one stop shop!!!

http://www.outsidepride.com/

Found: Comfrey, Red Clover, Echinacea, Alfalfa, Orchard Grass, Chicory, Yarrow, Dandelion, Stevia, Peppermint and tons more! Go on their facebook page to request a 10% discount... decent shipping prices as well!!!!


----------



## Spinner

Here's a list of safe foods a friend gave me. She's used this list for several years and claims it's dependable. - when starting rabbits on a natural feeding program go slow so the gut flora can adapt to the new feeds you are feeding your rabbits.

RABBIT SAFE FRUIT-

(Feed very, very sparingly&#8230; Super sugary! Up to 2 tbsp daily) 

Apple (NO core or anything containing seeds, unless all seeds removed)
Apricots (NO PITS)
Banana (fruit and peel)
Blackberry (stem, leaf and fruit)
Blueberries
Carambola
Cherry (NO PITS)
Cranberry
Currant (black and red)
Cucumber
Grapes (fruit, leaf and vine are edible)
Huckleberry
Kiwi Fruit
Mango
Nectarine
Orange (NO PEEL- segments only)
Melon (all melons)
Papaya (NO SEEDS)
Peach (NO PITS)
Pear
Pineapple
Plum (NO PITS)
Raspberries (twigs, and leaves &#8211; astringent)
Rose hip
Starfruit
Strawberries (and leaves)
Tomato (red fruit ONLY; no stems or leaves)
Tangerine (NO PEEL &#8211; segments only)
Watermelon


RABBIT SAFE VEGETABLES-

Alfalfa Sprouts
Artichoke Leaves
Arugula
Asparagus
Baby Sweet Corns (like in stirfry)***
Beet Greens
Beetroot
Bell Peppers (green, yellow, red, orange&#8230
Bok Choy/Pak Choy
Carrot Greens (tops)
Carrot (limited amount, due to high sugar content)
Celeriac
Celery (cut into small pieces to limit choking on strings)
Cucumber
Chard
Chicory Greens (aka Italian Dandelion)
Clover (WHITE only)
Collard Greens (be cautious, may cause bladder sludge (high calcium)
Dandelion Greens (no pesticides)
Eggplant (purple fruit only; leaves toxic)
Endive
Escarole
Grass (if cut from your own chemical/fertilizer/poison free yard - can dry like hay)
Kale
Lettuce (Dark Green/Red Leaf, Butter, Boston, Bibb, or Romaine &#8211; NO ICEBERG [no nutritional value, may cause diarrhea])
Mustard Spinach
Nappa/Chinese Cabbage
Okra Leaves
Pak Choy/Bok Choy
Pumpkin
Radicchio
Radish tops (Limited amounts: can cause gas)
Raspberry Leaves
Rhubarb (RED STALKS ONLY &#8211; POISONOUS LEAF)
Squash: Yellow, Butternut, Pumpkin, Zucchini
Swiss Chard
Turnip Greens
Watercress
Wheat Grass
Zucchini

SAFE IN MODERATION:

Broccoli
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Kale
Mustard Greens
Spinach
SAFE FOODS:

Agrimony
Alfalfa
Apple
Avens
Balm
Banana
Barley
Basil
Beetroot
Blackberry
Borage
Broccoli
Buckwheat
Burnet
Camomile
Caraway
Carrot
Celery
Celeriac
Chervil
Chicory
Chickweed
Chinese leaf
Cleavers
Clover, WHITE
Coltsfoot
Comfrey-I feed fresh young leaves and also dry for winter tonic, but most breeders say they feed it slighty wilted
Coriander
Corn marigold
Corn spurrey
Cow parsnip
Crosswort
Cucumber
Dandelion
Dead-Nettles
Dill
Dock BEFORE FLOWERING
Endive
Fat hen
Fennel
Goosefoot
Goosegrass
Goutweed BEFORE FLOWERING
Ground elder BEFORE FLOWERING
Hawkbit
Hawkweed
Heather
Hedge parsley
Horseradish
Jerusalem artichoke
Knapweed
Knotgrass
Kohlrabi
Lavender
Lovage
Mallow
Marjoram
Mayweed
Maywort
Meadowsweet
Melon
Milk thistle
Mugwort
Nipplewort
Oats
Orache
Oxeye daisy
Parsley
Parsnip
Peas
Pear
Peppermint
Pigweed
Plantain
Pumpkin
Purslane
Radish GREENS
Raspberry
Sage
Savory
Sanfoin
Shepherd&#8217;s purse
Silverweed
Sow thistle
Soya
Strawberry
Swiss Chard
Tare
Tomatoes(fruit only leaves and stocks toxic!)
Trefoil
Vetch
Vine leaves
Watercress
Watermelon
Wheat
Yarrow


SAFE TREE AND SHRUB LEAVES - only fresh young leaves:

Acacia
Apple
Beech
Birch
Blackberry
Cherry
Hazel
Horse Chestnut
Lime
Mountain Ash
Mulberry
Pear
Poplar (not black)
Raspberry
Strawberry

SAFE TWIGS-

Apple
Birch
Blackberry
Fir
Hazel
Hawthorn
Maple
Pear
Raspberry
Spruce
Willow

SAFE FLOWERS-

Aster
Carnation
Daisy
Geranium
Geum
Helenium
Hollyhock
Honesty
Marguerite
Marigold
Michaelmas daisy
Nasturtium
Rose
Stock
Sunflower

SAFE HERBS-

Basil: Lemon, Globe, Thai, Mammoth, Sweet, Genevieve
Borage
Camomile
Caraway
Clover
Chervil
Comfrey
Coriander/Cilantro
Dill: Fernleaf, Mammoth
Fennel
Garden Cress
Groundsel
Lavender (Not for pregnant does; can cause fetal expulsion)
Lemon Balm
Lovage
Marjoram
Mint: Pineapple sage, pineapple mint, apple mint, orange mint, peppermint, lemon thyme, cinnamon basil, lime basil, lemon basil, sweet basil, licorice basil, &#8220;licorice mint&#8221; (anise hyssop), spearmint, peppermint, chocolate mint, and basil mint.
Oregano
Peppermint
Parsley: Curly and Flat-Leaf
Rosemary
Sage: Pineapple is quite good
Salad Burnet / Small Burnet
Summer Savory
Tarragon
Thyme


----------



## SVCostanzo

Thanks for the list. I want to let my rabbits graze and plan on setting up a pasture like the one I am setting up for my chickens. I found plenty on "rabbit proof" plants but many are toxic! This is a great resource.


----------



## TexasHillbilly

well mine love sweet potato slips and vines (they are from the morning glory) so does the local wild rabbits they eat two hundred hills out of my garden this last week they must be good.


----------



## Caldhara

Name is Streptopus amplexifolius, member of the lily family...they are yummy for me but what about for the rabbits? I couldn't find any info...


----------



## scarlet812

I think from what I've seen mentioned, it is okay to give plantain with seed stalks included, but I wanted to be sure. One mention was worded "above ground parts," so may I interpret that as including the seed stalks? Thanks!


----------



## Spinner

Yesterday a friend told me that her rabbits love watermelon. Today I picked up a melon for my rabbits and will see if they enjoy munching on a cold piece of it tomorrow. I want to let it get chilled all the way to the center before I give it to them.

As for the seeds in the stalks, they are above ground and if it says everything above ground is safe, I would assume that includes stalks and seeds in the stalks. 

Any time I introduce a new food, I try it out on a cheap "junk rabbit" before giving it to the breeders. I don't want to lose any rabbit, but if one goes do to misinformation about a safe food, I'd rather it be one that was headed to freezer camp than one headed for a show to win grand champion.


----------



## MaggieJ

It may have been my list (at the beginning of this thread) that states "above ground parts" for plantain. Certainly I have often given them the seed stalks along with with leaves and have never had any ill effects from them. Generally speaking, however, it is a good idea to leave seed stalks to mature and ripen so you get plenty more plants for next year.


----------



## jimmy588

@MaggieJ any info on cedar chips for nest box's?


----------



## MaggieJ

I'm no expert on wood shavings for rabbit nest boxes, but my understanding is that cedar wood gives off potentially harmful vapours. Red cedar is worse than white cedar in this regard--much more aromatic. Aspen shavings are better than cedar and I think most hardwoods are safe. A layer of wood shavings in the bottom of the box help to absorb urine, but I would want straw or hay on top of that.


----------



## miki

We are new to raising meat rabbits and in less than a year we are up to 22 rabbits. By end of 2018 we anticipate having over 60 rabbits. Feed cost is $24 for a 40 lb bag of pellets. We want to off set feed cost and supplement our rabbits diet with things we have on the property. Where we live we have an over abundance of banana, bamboo, various ferns, & ti leaves to name a few. Not too much information on the web for the safety of these plants grown in Hawaii for rabbits. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## cityfeet

miki said:


> We are new to raising meat rabbits and in less than a year we are up to 22 rabbits.


 We're just starting on our rabbit journey also. Not quite as far along as you but we've got what we believe to be 2 bucks and 2 does. That's what they told us when we bought them anyway. They're too young to breed right now and I hear it's easier to sex them when they're older. Soon we should be able to verify and let them get to it


----------



## miki

cityfeet said:


> We're just starting on our rabbit journey also. Not quite as far along as you but we've got what we believe to be 2 bucks and 2 does. That's what they told us when we bought them anyway. They're too young to breed right now and I hear it's easier to sex them when they're older. Soon we should be able to verify and let them get to it


Awesome!! We bought our first pair at 8 weeks old and waited patiently until they were 6 months to start breeding. Now its hard to keep track of when to breed, when to put in the nesting box, when to wean... etc!!! Good luck to you folks!


----------



## cityfeet

miki said:


> Now its hard to keep track of when to breed, when to put in the nesting box, when to wean... etc!!!


I wish there was an app for that lol. I'm going to end up making some chart or spreadsheet to help track generations and avoid inbreeding, etc. I'm a dork like that


----------



## Reaper

I see that thread is old ...

I give them some fresh cedar branch and they love it.


----------



## Rednalie

Banana - every part of the plant
Passion fruit - leaves
Hibiscus - leaves, branches
Guayaba - every part
Mint
Oregano
Basil


----------



## oliver123

I just started raising rabbits. Thanks for your helpful topic.


----------



## joseffwelsh

You are right. I also love it.


----------

